# The Black Wolf



## Brindle (Aug 30, 2009)

OK, so it's not going to win a Pulitzer, but at least it comes from the heart. Wrote this this morning sitting by the ocean....



There's a black wolf in the forest
Standing behind that tree
I think I saw him yesterday
I think he's waiting for me

He's always in the shadows
He's been there all along.
And in my quiet moments
I can hear him sing this song,

"Everything is replaceable
Everyone interchangeable
Nothing you can say or do
Will keep the black wolf from your throat."

I've tried to shake him off my tail
I've tried to hide my scent
When you said that we're forever
Did you realize what that meant?

My mind is all twisted up inside
My soul burning to be free
This body is a cruel joke
That someone's played on me

Everything is replaceable
Everyone interchangeable
Nothing I can say or do
Will keep the black wolf from my throat

He's getting so much closer now
I can feel his hot, sweet breath
And I am just so tired of running
That I sit down to wait for death

He steps into the clearing
I meet his gaze with head held high
When I finally feel his jaws around me
I no longer care the reasons why

Everything is replaceable
Everyone interchangeable
Nothing I want to say or do
To keep the black wolf from my throat.

8/30/09


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Aug 30, 2009)

Wrong section there, sir -__Q


----------



## Brindle (Aug 30, 2009)

then move it

or delete it

I don't care


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Aug 31, 2009)

Technically it doesn't specify visual artists, but writers do tend to stay in their bloq.

I thought for sure this was going to be about the sheer number of people with a black wolf fursona wandering around the requests area asking for free art.  This is also the wrong section for that.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

*pukes*

It sounds really good ;3


----------



## Alekz (Sep 13, 2009)

Very well written, with excellent imagery.  Reminds me a bit of 1984 where halfway through you know how it's gonna end, but you keep reading and hope that you're wrong.  Then you aren't wrong and you feel sad, which I'm sure is part of the point.


----------

